# How much land for 3d?



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

So we've got a little under 2.5 acres of land. One square acre is 70yards by 70 yards. 

Property has timber, brush, creek bed, some elevation. Would require some clearing and some navigtional paths. Question is, would this land be big enough to setup a small 3D course? I'm thinking it would especially if I plan in advance and lay everything out. Much of the land backs up to additional fields and woods so glance offs or misses are not a problem. Question is whether the overall foorprint is big enough to plan a 10 target 3D course (purely for personal use)

Thoughts?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

If it is the right terrain and layout 2.5 acres is more than enough for 10 targets. If you plan it well, you should be able to have much more than 10 lanes so that targets can be moved around to help keep your judging honest.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

That is plenty of property for a personal range.


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Absolutely, especially if you will know you or your group of shooters will be the only ones on the range. I would say you could lay out as many as 20 targets. Perhaps you could do 10 targets with multiple shooting lanes to each.


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome, I was pretty sure this would work but I wanted to check and get some feedback.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

The best layout to use land efficiently is to layout your course the way the ASA does. A central trail in the middle of the property with target lanes perpendicular to the main trail on both sides of the main trail pointed toward the outside edges of the property. That way no person will ever be in the danger zone of another target.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

steven haag has a nice 3D range with not that much land, he sets it so you shoot 10 walking in and 10 walking out, very nice course, his user name is skhshooter shoot him a pm, he has done very well as this was his first yr having a range


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sounds exciting. I remember when I first started my range.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I think that as long as you can set it up so that you and your friends are shooting safe and that you think where could the arrow go if I miss high or low? I wish I had your land to set up a 3d course. Good Luck and good shooting.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Have fun building and be sure to post some pics


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

CarbonExtreme said:


> So we've got a little under 2.5 acres of land. One square acre is 70yards by 70 yards.
> 
> Property has timber, brush, creek bed, some elevation. Would require some clearing and some navigtional paths. Question is, would this land be big enough to setup a small 3D course? I'm thinking it would especially if I plan in advance and lay everything out. Much of the land backs up to additional fields and woods so glance offs or misses are not a problem. Question is whether the overall foorprint is big enough to plan a 10 target 3D course (purely for personal use)
> 
> Thoughts?


Archery Manufacturers and Merchants Organization (AMO), and NFAA publish Range Setup guidelines, document available on their web sites. They mention a rule of thumb of about 1 acre per target, with somewhat closer spacing acheivable with backstops and walk-back layouts, and usually MORE needed for 3-D, to enable changing the target and stake positions.

IF your range will be just for personal use, or just you and a couple friends, you can crowd a little because you don't need to be concerned about other groups on the course. 

Please DON'T depend on "land backs up to additional fields and woods so glance offs or misses are not a problem" as you don't EVER want to have your arrows landing on someone else's property.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

It all depends on your lay out. I ran a 3D range for years with about 30 achers. The range had five different coarses in it so in a 9 tournament season you only shot the same lay out twice. Of coarse with changing the targets around in the lanes it alway kept the shooter guessing. Never received a complaint in all the sets we did.

I have now changed it to a 3 or so acher plot with 20 targets. Targets will be set like a ASA setting. The people will be individuals that are invited over and not open to the general public like before. 

You can do this with experienced shoots because they look before they go and pull there arrows. The targets are also set so if there is a miss the arrow just goes into a pasture.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

You definitely want to be able to contain your shot arrows on YOUR property!
Stray arrows leaving your property is not a good idea no matter what the terrain is.
Nothing angers a farmer, developer, homeowner, whom ever, than to find an arrow stuck in their tractor, truck, lawnmower tires, etc.
Plus you have no control as to whom may be on the other property without your knowledge.
Back stops or shooting DOWN into a ravine is a good idea. Uphill shots without a backstop of any kind is not so good of an idea.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

wa-prez said:


> Archery Manufacturers and Merchants Organization (AMO), and NFAA publish Range Setup guidelines, document available on their web sites. They mention a rule of thumb of about 1 acre per target, with somewhat closer spacing acheivable with backstops and walk-back layouts, and usually MORE needed for 3-D, to enable changing the target and stake positions.
> 
> IF your range will be just for personal use, or just you and a couple friends, you can crowd a little because you don't need to be concerned about other groups on the course.
> 
> Please DON'T depend on "land backs up to additional fields and woods so glance offs or misses are not a problem" as you don't EVER want to have your arrows landing on someone else's property.


Actually, I had forgoten that the organization had changed it's name to the Archery Trade Association (ATA). Here is a link to the page on their site with the Rage Guidelines publication.

http://www.archerytrade.org/images/documents/amorangeguidelines.pdf


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> Sounds exciting. I remember when I first started my range.


SC, you need to shoot haags range in the winter and go back when everything greens up, very nice range just wish he would put out a few more targets, I need to shoot your range SC and I will sooner or later


----------

